# AA FF Mile Promotion - Sale Ends 11/30/15



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just in case anyone needs points, here is the promotion. I would have cut and pasted the email, but I could not manage to delete my name and FF acct. number.


_Now through November 30, 2015, you'll earn up to 75,000 bonus miles when you buy miles for yourself, or add up to 75,000 bonus miles to your purchase when you gift miles to a friend or loved one. That's a total of up to 200,000 American Airlines AAdvantage® miles.  _

Buy/Gift Bonus Miles  

6,000 – 9,000 

Bonus: 1,500 


10,000 – 19,000 

Bonus: 3,500 


20,000 – 29,000 

Bonus: 7,500 


30,000 – 39,000 

Bonus: 15,000 


40,000 – 54,000 

Bonus: 22,500 


55,000 – 69,000 

Bonus: 30,000 


70,000 – 84,000 

Bonus: 40,000 


85,000 – 99,000 

Bonus: 50,000 


100,000 – 124,000 

Bonus: 60,000 


125,000 

Bonus: 75,000


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 15, 2015)

I usually find these to be at best a break even deal. If you need the additional miles for a specific trip, it might pay to buy but not to add to an existing account. YMMV

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 15, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> I usually find these to be at best a break even deal. If you need the additional miles for a specific trip, it might pay to buy but not to add to an existing account. YMMV
> 
> Cheers



 Agree. Me, too. 

 I posted this for the one person who might need something like this. 

 A few years ago there was a poster "OY" who needed a few points to get her family over to some-place-or-other. She ended up  purchasing points from me via a transfer. It was pricey, but she was able to offset, big-time, with a special  AA fare promotion.

-


----------



## artringwald (Nov 15, 2015)

Many of the airlines give free miles when you sign up for their credit card. If you need just a few miles, and can wait 3-6 weeks to get them, get the credit card for you or your spouse. The cards have annual fees, but you can cancel the card when the fees come due.


----------

